# Passeur de temps



## totor

¿Y si hablamos metafóricamente, del *passeur de temps*?

En este caso no podemos decir *pasafronteras* ni nada por el estilo.

*Le passeur de temps* es el título de un libro de Sylviane Agacinski, filósofa.

Ella dice que el ser no es ya para nosotros lo permanente, sino el acontecimiento puro de un pasaje.

Tal vez, una opción podría ser *el barquero del tiempo*, pero me temo que se confunda con el barquero Caronte.


----------



## lpfr

Podrías poner "el pasatiempo", pero también puede ser confuso.
  Por supuesto es broma. Pero te compadezco de deber traducir textos filosóficos. En francés diría que "la philosophie me donne des boutons".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Hay una cosa que no entiendo porque el término es ambigüo en francés, pero ya que has tenido que leer el libro me podrás guíar en eso:

¿Le passeur de temps, es la persona que se dedica a pasar su propio tiempo de alguna manera, o el que ayuda a otro a pasar el tiempo?

¿Y puedes explicar un poco más  este concepto de ser = pasaje? Si supiéramos de qué hablamos a lo mejor te seríamos de más ayuda, porque para mí todo queda muy turbio y no sé por dónde van los tiros.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## papagayo

quieres decir que los humanos "transitamos" el tiempo (por el periodo de nuestra vida)?


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo porque el término es ambigüo en francés, pero ya que has tenido que leer el libro me podrás guíar en eso



Lamentablemente no es así, Gévy. Es un libro que me han dado para traducir y que necesitan el título para hacerlo figurar en un catálogo que van a imprimir ahora, pero todavía no he hecho otra cosa que mirarlo por arribita.

Voy a ver si puedo rescatar algo que nos oriente más y vuelvo.



papagayo said:


> quieres decir que los humanos "transitamos" el tiempo (por el periodo de nuestra vida)?



Sí, es evidente que la cosa parece orientarse por ese lado.

Voy a transcribir una frase:

_En este ensayo, sólo interrogaremos algunos aspectos del pensamiento moderno del tiempo y de su génesis, en particular la relación del tiempo con el movimiento. Luego nos ocuparemos de la experiencia de las imágenes, hoy tan particular, para ver en qué aspecto constituye una nueva prueba del tiempo. Por un lado consideraremos los conflictos de_ tempos _que nacen, en la actualidad, entre la temporalidad política y la compresión del tiempo a la que conduce la lógica mediática._

Lamento no poder darles una idea general, sino tan sólo esta frase tomada un poco al azar.

Pero retomando lo que dije en mi post número 2, la idea de *el barquero del tiempo* me parece bastante pertinente, salvo que resuene en un sentido tanático.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Te hubiera propuesto "el reloj de arena" pero creo que ya alguien lo ha tomado.

Y no sé si le gustaría a Borges.


----------



## totor

soy-yo said:


> Te hubiera propuesto "el reloj de arena" pero creo que ya alguien lo ha tomado.



Sí, es interesante y sintético, pero el problema es que falta la noción de pasaje, que es fundamental.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

J'en ai mal au crane à essayer de comprendre ce que veut dire l'auteur. Si je comprends bien, elle veut dire que si notre temps passe vite, c'est de notre faute, parce que nous acceptons le système, qui fait que nous courons dans le metro (alors que nous sommes en vacances, je sais, celà m'est arrivé).

C'est donc nous qui faisons passer le temps au rythme que nous choisissons (malheureusement effrêné)

_Que me duele el coco de tantos esfuerzos para comprender lo que quiere decir la autora. Si entiendo bien, quiere decir que si el tiempo pasa rápido, es culpa nuestra, porque aceptamos el sistema, que hace que corremos en el metro aunque estamos de vacaciones, lo sé, se me pasó)_

_Entonces somos nosotros quienes transitamos el tiempo al ritmo que elegimos._

_Me gusta "_*el barquero del tiempo*_"_


----------



## jacotot

y el *coyote del tiempo* ?? Se me ocurrio como una traduccion literal, pero puede ser que encaje... no ?


----------



## totor

jacotot said:


> y el *coyote del tiempo* ?? Se me ocurrio como una traduccion literal, pero puede ser que encaje... no ?



Claro, *coyote* es la traducción de *passeur* en el sentido de pasar la frontera, y precisamente por ese motivo este hilo, que empezó formando parte de ese *passeur*, se subdividió.

Tal vez podría encajar, sí; el problema es que se trata de un término totalmente desconocido en mi barrio, y por eso me gustaría algo más neutro.



soy-yo said:


> _Me gusta "_*el barquero del tiempo*_"_



Gracias, Soy-yo, por esto que dices.

Justamente acabo de poner un hilo en sólo español para ver que sensaciones suscitan esas palabras.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Estaba pensando en otra metáfora, no sé si te servirá:

El hilador de tiempo.

Lo va hilando, poco a poco... Recuerdo también de los oficios tradicionales donde el tiempo era parte del trabajo bien hecho. No sé si te sirve.

EDIT: Me doy cuenta de que lo que propongo no recoge el aspecto del movimiento. Ya pensaremos en más cosas...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> El hilador de tiempo.



Sí que recoge el aspecto de movimiento, Gévy. No el de pasaje, pero sí el de movimiento.

Me parece una buena opción.


----------



## Tina.Irun

¿Y el transitador del tiempo, para mantener la idea de "passage"?


----------



## totor

Tina Iglesias said:


> ¿Y el transitador del tiempo, para mantener la idea de "passage"?



Otra buena opción, sí señora.

Queridos amigos,

hace un rato se me ocurrió darme una vueltita por el Larousse, para ver cómo traducían *passeur*, y casi me caigo de espaldas cuando veo que su primera acepción es… ¡¡¡BARQUERO!!!

La segunda es *pasador*, pero inmediatamente aclaran (de fronteras).

No repuesto todavía de la sorpresa, me dirijo al CNRTL, donde ya había estado pero sin realmente registrarlo, y me encuentro con lo siguiente:

♦ Le Passeur d'ombres, d'âmes. [Périphrase désignant C(h)aron]

Conclusión: la vida te da sorpresas  .


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Totor,

Claro, lo entendía así.

A 50 metros de la casa de mis padres (en Bretaña) hay un puente de madera para cruzar el río. Antes del puente había una barca y claro un barquero que la gente pagaba para que la lleve de un lado al otro.

_"Il s'agit du passeur (voir les nombreux lieux-dits au bord des rivières s'appelant "Le Passage", indiquant qu'autrefois s'y trouvait un passeur, que l'on appelait d'un bord, quand il était de l'autre côté, au moyen d'une corne pendue à un piquet ou à un arbre proche de la rive."_

He aquí el puente de ahora en cuestión, la casa que está de un lado del puente era la del "passeur" que cobraba el pasaje del puente.
http://cpa22.chez-alice.fr/images/Treguier/wtgie030.jpg

_Passerelle Saint-François : Suspendue au-dessus de la rivière du Guindy, elle doit son nom à l'ancien couvent, situé sur la rive, côté Plouguiel ; le pont remplace en 1837 l'ancien bac qui assurait la liaison entre Plouguiel et Tréguier (les passeurs étaient les moines). _

También esta leyenda interesante sobre los difuntos. Te invito a que leas este pasaje (el párafo empieza en la pagina 151)
http://books.google.com/books?id=Ov...8Cg&sig=b4LRpcdDh66UdA-dXBKGLKfHc3Q#PPA151,M1


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo había pensado en el viaje en barco de los difuntos en la época de los faraones.   La idea es similar.

El Barquero del Tiempo es un buen título, mejor que El Pasador del Tiempo      (pasador tiene varias muchas acepciones).


----------



## totor

Muy interesantes los links, soy-yo, y preciosas las historias del libro de Sebillot.

Y a mí también me gusta más El barquero del tiempo que El pasador del tiempo, Tina.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, Totor:
Se me ocurre:
*- El Maestro del tiempo
- El Señor del tiempo*


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> *- El Maestro del tiempo
> - El Señor del tiempo*



¿Qué tal, Víctor?

Sí, son buenas, y te las agradezco, pero ahora la asociación con Caronte precisamente debe constar.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

El transeunte del tiempo ...


----------



## totor

pipasdegirasol said:


> El transeúnte del tiempo ...



Ésa también es buena, Pipas.


----------



## totor

Queridos todos,

retomo este hilo para dar algunas respuestas.

Ante todo, a Gévy:



Gévy said:


> ¿Le passeur de temps, es la persona que se dedica a pasar su propio tiempo de alguna manera, o el que ayuda a otro a pasar el tiempo?



El libro trata fundamentalmente acerca del pasaje del tiempo, a la manera de un flâneur.

Según dice la escritora:

_Notre _passeur de temps […] _est un _témoin, _observateur passif, mais sans lequel le temps ne serait pas. En tant qu'il est à la fois passif et actif, le passeur est aussi celui _par qui _quelque chose passe, lui-même "lieu" du passage._

Me gustaría agregar también, no sólo que el término no tiene nada que ver con Caronte, ni muchísimo menos, sino que la expresión _passeur de temps_ se le ocurrió a la autora a raíz de los escritos de Walter Benjamin, especialmente un libro sobre París que se llama _Livre des passages._

Por lo tanto, la traducción correcta es simplemente la literal: _El pasador de tiempo._

Por supuesto, quiero agradecer enfáticamente a todos los que intervinieron, y pido disculpas por haberlos confundido, involuntariamente.


----------

